# Espresso.....Expresso????



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all

In France recently & I bought some beans labelled 'Expresso' they are 100% Arabica.

Is this a language variation or something different?

By the way, tastes bloody awful! Don't be tempted!


----------



## espressoparts.co.uk (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe this will help you, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffea_arabica


----------



## espressoparts.co.uk (Feb 18, 2009)

Coffea arabica (pronounced /əˈræbɪkə/) is a species of Coffea originally indigenous to the mountains of Yemen in the Arabian Peninsula, hence its name, and also from the southwestern highlands of Ethiopia and southeastern Sudan. It is also known as the "coffee shrub of Arabia", "mountain coffee" or "arabica coffee". Coffea arabica is believed to be the first species of coffee to be cultivated, being grown in southwest Arabia for well over 1,000 years. It is supposed to produce better coffee than the other major commercially grown coffee species but tastes vary, Coffea canephora (robusta). Arabica contains less caffeine than any other commercially cultivated species of coffee. Wild plants grow to between 9 and 12 m tall, and have an open branching system; the leaves are opposite, simple elliptic-ovate to oblong, 6-12 cm long and 4-8 cm broad, glossy dark green. The flowers are white, 10-15 mm in diameter and grow in axillary clusters. The fruit is a drupe (though commonly called a "berry") 10-15 mm in diameter, maturing bright red to purple and typically contain two seeds (the coffee 'bean').


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the replies, it was an interesting foray in to the history of Aribica.

However, no mention of differentiation between Espresso/Expresso. Given the beans are the same varieties, can I assume it is the roast that differs, these Frenchie beans are very dark & exceptionally oily, more so than any other beans I've used, the resultant brew would, I expect, fully protect your car's engine internals for at least 20,000 miles!


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm admittedly atrocious at french, whether eXpresso is the french spelling or not I can't tell you, all I can tell you is Espresso is taken directly from the Italian, although expresso is often a misspelling of espresso.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've seen beans in the UK labelled as Expresso as well.

Not one of the respected roasters I might add

I've lost count of the number of times I've seen Expresso on a menu


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It pains me to see a menu written with Espresso spelled 'expresso'

There used to be a little hot roll shop in the west end that had a massive vinyl on the window saying 'Latte, Cappuccino, *Mucchiato*'


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

You should see the the menu on one of the restaurants in Durham City. All the coffees come with the phonetic pronunciation in brackets after them, just in case we have never heard of them before:

Cappucino: CAP-OO-CHEENO

Latte: LA TAY

and so on!


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi beanhound

I work for a Belgian coffee roaster who has a sister company in France. As far as I am concerned it is Espresso in Belgium (although they drink strange 'long' espressos) and Expresso in France. There appear to be pages and pages of Espresso v Expresso on the web ranging from rants to indecision, but I'm happy to stick my neck out and go with what I've said above.

That said, regardless of what it's called there are simply just some shockingly awful and stunningly delicious coffees out there (although the majority of the delicious ones I've had were Espresso).


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi clearfish, thanks for the explanation, it seems just a language issue then.

It would appear I am now the proud owner of several bags of Michelin flavoured espresso!


----------



## Pan (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh I don't know, I quite like  Expresso


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Very good!

Certainly in better taste than my beans.


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

beanhound said:


> Hi clearfish, thanks for the explanation, it seems just a language issue then.
> 
> It would appear I am now the proud owner of several bags of Michelin flavoured espresso!


it IS just a language issue. it's kind of like tomato-tomato, potato-potato, espresso-expresso....


----------

